# Low tech tank (Newbie)



## Ray_Norwich (1 Mar 2018)

*Dimensions: *60cm (L), 30cm (W) 30cm (H)

*CO2:  *Seachem flourish dosed daily

*Filtration: *Oase Bio Plus Thermo 50 

*Lights: *8w Aquael Leddy Sunny

*Photo Period: *8 hr photo period

*Fertilisation:  *Aquascaper complete liquid plant food (2-3 ml perday ) 

*Substrate: *Gravel

*Hardscape: *Mopani drift wood and mountain stone

*Flora:*
Java fern ( & Narrow leaf)
Java Moss
Bolbitis heudelotii
Anubias Nana Bonsai & Petite
Bucephalandra (Wavy Green, Sp Red & Green Velvet)
cryptocoryne willisii

*Fauna:*
10 x Cardinal Tetra
Fire red cherry shrimp (breeding population, c.30 - 40)
6 Zebra and Orange Nerite snails

*Additional photos:*


----------



## Angus (1 Mar 2018)

Lovely tank Ray, healthy looking buces and anubias.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Mar 2018)

Very nice Ray, all looks very healthy


----------



## Ray_Norwich (1 Mar 2018)

Thank you kindly fozziebear, I'd never kept fish before and set this up for my little boy in his room last summer and was bitten by the scaping bug, his tank's been getting a lot of TLC!


----------



## Ray_Norwich (1 Mar 2018)

Thanks Tim!,  I left out the staurogyne repens on the list of plants, unfortunately it's not going great (probably down to the gravel and fairly low light)


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Mar 2018)

It's never grown well for me low-energy, but it can be a little temperamental high-energy as well.


----------



## MDP91 (7 Mar 2018)

Looks really well that.


----------



## Ray_Norwich (7 Mar 2018)

Cheers, have to admit I'm really pleased with it for a first attempt, provides many hours of enjoyment


----------



## miah431 (7 Mar 2018)

Ray_Norwich said:


> View attachment 113649
> 
> 
> *Title: Green Wood*
> ...


In the bottom picture, did you attach your Java moss to the roots of the java fern? If not how did you create that look?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray_Norwich (7 Mar 2018)

I guess it's a bit like a sandwich, the wood the java fern is attached to is sitting on a clump of java moss with the rock beneath it.  Meant I didn't need to glue or thread


----------



## miah431 (8 Mar 2018)

Ray_Norwich said:


> I guess it's a bit like a sandwich, the wood the java fern is attached to is sitting on a clump of java moss with the rock beneath it.  Meant I didn't need to glue or thread


I think I'm going to add this to my Scape. It hasn't negatively affected the java fern has it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray_Norwich (8 Mar 2018)

No negative effects Miah, the java fern is looking really healthy and happy and the two have been growing together for some time


----------



## Saffa (1 Apr 2018)

Looks great


----------



## Den Milligan (2 Apr 2018)

It's fab..


----------



## Ray_Norwich (22 Aug 2018)

The result of a little rescape recently, all the same hardscape and mostly the same plants with a few new crypts...


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (22 Aug 2018)

A very different look... I like it a lot! Just shows how dramatically different a tank can be made to look


----------



## Grant Binnie (26 Aug 2018)

Great looking tank


----------



## azawaza (27 Aug 2018)

This is much way better than the first scape. Love those Bucep!


----------



## Ray_Norwich (27 Aug 2018)

Thanks guys, have to agree I think the new layout works better than the last


----------



## Louielubert (1 Sep 2018)

Look s very good


----------



## J@mes (3 Sep 2018)

Ray_Norwich said:


> View attachment 117362
> The result of a little rescape recently, all the same hardscape and mostly the same plants with a few new crypts...



Just saw this on you tube! Nice ‘scape, my favourite of the 3.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (4 Sep 2018)

I loved the askoll cube!


----------



## Ray_Norwich (4 Sep 2018)

Ha! Yes cheers guys, funny seeing my tanks in one of George's videos, blown away by the positive comments


----------



## Iskánder Vigoa (1 Dec 2018)

wow beautiful


----------



## Ray_Norwich (2 Dec 2018)

Iskánder Vigoa said:


> wow beautiful


Thank you iskander


----------



## DutchMuch (2 Dec 2018)

Wow that actually looks very good


----------



## Ray_Norwich (3 Dec 2018)

A little update shot, everything's really healthy but starting to outgrow the tank a little.


----------



## Lee iley (3 Dec 2018)

In need of a bigger tank haha. It looks really well. Well done. Love the layout.


----------



## Nubias (3 Dec 2018)

Nice stuff Ray


----------



## Ray_Norwich (3 Dec 2018)

Lee iley said:


> In need of a bigger tank haha. It looks really well. Well done. Love the layout.


Thanks Lee, the scape is indeed moving to a bigger tank soon!  This tank is getting a rescape, it's in my son's room and at the grand age of 4 he now has opinions on these things, his rescaped tank will feature a fairy castle (although surrounded by plants


----------



## Ray_Norwich (3 Dec 2018)

Nubias said:


> Nice stuff Ray


Thank you Nubias


----------



## John S (3 Dec 2018)

Looks great Ray


----------



## Ray_Norwich (3 Dec 2018)

John S said:


> Looks great Ray


Thank you kindly John!


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (14 Dec 2018)

Excellent Ray......


----------



## Sick1166 (16 Dec 2018)

looks great I very much like this design great job


----------

